# Cold showers



## Andrew___

May I ask how we can render in MSA:

"Cold showers can have benefits to one's body and soul, however don't be alarmed if you hear loud shouts coming from the bathroom!".

Many thanks.


----------



## Little_LIS

للدش البارد فوائد للبدن و الروح و لكن لا تنزعج اذا سمعت صراخا عاليا من الحمام  

I'm not sure about the bathroom in MSA


----------



## londonmasri

How would this be said in Egyptian - the words I am not sure of are ' shouts/shouting also dont would you say ma-titza3igsh

_e.g. matitza3igsh izaa simi3t (shouting) mil-7ammaam._


----------



## ayed

Dr.Susy said:


> ááÏÔ ÇáÈÇÑÏ ÝæÇÆÏ ááÈÏä æ ÇáÑæÍ æ áßä áÇ ÊäÒÚÌ ÇÐÇ ÓãÚÊ ÕÑÇÎÇ ÚÇáíÇ ãä ÇáÍãÇã
> 
> I'm not sure about the bathroom in MSA


 Hammaam : kaneef *كنيف أو **ديماس* deemaas


----------



## elroy

حمام is acceptable in MSA.


----------



## Mahaodeh

ayed said:


> Hammaam : kaneef *كنيف أو **ديماس* deemaas


 


These are uses for these words!


----------



## Little_LIS

Well, we can say دورة مياه  but this will be WC (Water cycle).


----------



## Andrew___

londonmasri said:


> How would this be said in Egyptian - the words I am not sure of are ' shouts/shouting also dont would you say ma-titza3igsh
> 
> _e.g. matitza3igsh izaa simi3t (shouting) mil-7ammaam._



Hi Londonmasri, I don't know how we say "shouting" in the Egyptian dialect in this context, but I would fudge it by saying "aSwaat 3aliia" or "dawsha".  Curious to know what others think.


----------



## Little_LIS

We can also say "z3ee2"

He's shouting at me: byza3a2ly.

But in this context, we can say "soweet".


----------



## ayed

Mahaodeh said:


> These are uses for these words!


Yes, they are classical and synonyms

shouting could be : 3iyaaT *عياط*


----------



## Little_LIS

In Egypt, 3yat means "weeping".


----------



## ayed

Dr.Susy said:


> In Egypt, 3yat means "weeping".


al-Qamoos al-MoHeeT says:
*وعِيطِ، بالكسر مَبْنِيَّةً: صَوْتُ الفِتْيانِ النَّزِقِينَ إذا تَصايَحُوا، أو كلمة يُنَادَى بها عندَ السُّكْرِ أو عِندَ الغَلَبةِ،
وقد عَيَّطَ تَعْيِيطاً إذا قاله مَرَّةً، فإِن كَرَّرَ،
فَقُلْ: عَطْعَطَ.
*


----------



## Little_LIS

Thanks for the info, Ayed.

It's really interesting to find the same word with 2 different meanings when used in MSA and in 3ameyya.


----------



## Mahaodeh

ayed said:


> shouting could be : 3iyaaT *عياط*


 
Also صياح = Siyaa7 and صراخ = Suraakh, although the latter is closer to screaming but in this case it seems like the most appropriate .

ps. Ayed, it seems like there is something wrong with your posts today, all the Arabic letters are unreadable - maybe you should check your encoding.


----------



## ayed

Mahaodeh said:


> Also صياح = Siyaa7 and صراخ = Suraakh, although the latter is closer to screaming but in this case it seems like the most appropriate .
> 
> ps. Ayed, it seems like there is something wrong with your posts today, all the Arabic letters are unreadable - maybe you should check your encoding.


 I edited my answer aforsaid.


----------



## cherine

Mahaodeh said:


> Also صياح = Siyaa7 and صراخ = Suraakh, although the latter is closer to screaming but in this case it seems like the most appropriate .


Yes, I was going to suggest the Egyptian Seriikh صريخ for shouting. It's the Egyptian pronounciation of Siraakh/Suraakh.


----------



## londonmasri

Dr.Susy said:


> We can also say "z3ee2"
> 
> He's shouting at me: byza3a2ly.
> 
> But in this context, we can say "soweet".


 
Hey guys

Could I just confirm, does this word have a shadda on the 3een ? 

Biy-za*33*a2ly?

And can it be used by itself, without the 'ly'? (pronoun?)
e.g. humma biyza*33*a*22*uu (shadda on the qaaf ('2') also?)

Shokran


----------



## Little_LIS

> Could I just confirm, does this word have a shadda on the 3een ?
> 
> Biy-za*33*a2ly?


 
Yes, it has 



> And can it be used by itself, without the 'ly'? (pronoun?)
> e.g. humma biyza*33*a*22*uu (shadda on the qaaf ('2') also?)


 


It's 3ameyya *only*, not in MSA  so there's no Qaaf.
And yes,you can say byza33a2.



> Shokran


 
3afwan


----------



## Josh_

There is no shadda on the qaaf, or the glottal stop in this case.  So it would only be _za33a2_ with one _2_.


----------



## londonmasri

Thanks to the Doc. and Josh


----------

